# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizeligheid, gevoel in een tunnel te kijken

## MarkT

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Mark en ik heb af en toe erg last van duizelingen. Wanneer ik bij de dokter ben geweest vinden ze niets bijzonders (bloedwaardes, bloeddruk etc.) een aantal jaren geleden ben ik ook getest op eventuele lichte epilepsie.

Mijn klachten:
- vermoeid en concentratie problemen
- zweterig
- problemen met mijn balans
- wanneer ik intensief werk plotseling duizelig, gevoel in een tunnel te kijken
- vaag zien, lijkt of ik vermoeid ben
- wanneer ik snel op sta zwart voor mijn ogen
- na het eten (toevallig steeds bij pizza  :Smile: ) ook duizelig

Verder: ik ben iets te zwaar en moet eigenlijk afvallen (90 kilo, 1.84 meter). Doe momenteel geen sport (of zelden). Ik slaap gemiddeld 7 uur per nacht.

Ik ontbijt, lunch en dineer op vaste tijden en voldoende.

Wat zou het kunnen zijn??

Gr. Mark

----------


## painfull91

ik heb het ook vaak..
en slaap ook weinig 7 uurtjes ong soms minder heb het ook vaak als ik pizza gegeten heb eet vaak 2 dunne pizzas achterelkaar

----------


## Chrismo

Ik kan me ook helemaal terugvinden in deze symptomen! Ik heb het wel eens dat ik (toevallig dat me dit een paar keer tijdens autorijden is overkomen) het gevoel heb dat even het licht uitgaat! 

Als ik 's avonds een film kijk moet is ook altijd TEVEEL moeite doen wakker te blijven. 

Wel heb ik al eens mijn bloeddruk opgenomen, welke volgens zeggen veel te laag was. De onderdruk schommelde tussen de 55 en 70. Gemeten op verschillende tijdstippen, met een professionele meter.




gr Chrismo

----------


## mabel72

Ik herken dit ook tot misselijk aan toe.... ik heb een evenwichtsorgaan wat vaccuum gezogen zit in mn linkeroor erger dan rechts... Ik krijg nou pillen tegen/voor meniere en ik moet zeggen ben wel wat minder duizelig maar het gevoel koude rillingen en niet fit voelen en alles ineens zien draaien dat blijft toch...

----------


## mabel72

Oooohh en ik ben heeeeeel moe...... echt verschrikkelijk moe, kan zelfs bijna mn bed niet uitkomen, slaap wel 12 uur achter elkaar en nog blijf ik het liefst liggen! En 's avonds pak ik al standaard mn dekbedje!!

----------

